# Alcohol, chlorine and IUI



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hiya, 

It is quiet on here so i thought I would ask a bit of advice. Not being basted til day 21 (Monday), is this okay or too late? Also is there any point (apart from the fact that I love him!) in   in the run up to Monday (bearing in mind that we have to refrain 3 days before IUI)? Will it help our cause  

He is also planning a lads weekend away playing sports and drinking   Is this safe before they take a sample? He will be in the pool and no doubt drinking Stella. A bit of advice please  

xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

All  before and after will do all it can to aid the cause! Do refrain tho for the required time.

Sperm take 3 months to make a new 'batch' but are mixed in with older batches as are constantly being made - does that make sense?. It is up you on your view of alcohol etc affect on sperm. We refrained constantly while TTC and especially in the 3 months previous to TX. Some people say a moderate amount does little harm so to be safe suggest zero as we can not all manage to be so careful once we have had some. Up to you and him this one hun!
As for date of basting - i assume you are have scans to check follicle growth? this should determine the timing for you combined with any HCG jab .

Hope this helps and you find yoruself with a bubba very soon!

Much love and best wishes, Charlie xxx


----------

